# moe is back home!



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

the litter of foster babies that left here around the first part of july had gone to a petco and all the girls got adopted. but poor little moe, the runt I thought I was going to lose to coccidia many times was still there. I saw him on the rescue's FB page. my husband actually wanted to keep him but I got sasha instead. our limit WAS 4 and I was sure he would get adopted quick. so I texted my husband today and told him little moe-bear was still sitting in a cage and guess who he came home with???:mrgreen:
he's gotten so big! he's 2 weeks younger than sasha and he's bigger than her. valentine and tucker both went over and touched noses with him. moe gave a little hiss but there was really no drama at all. within 10 minutes he and sasha were playing together! easiest introduction EVER!

this was as soon as my husband set him down:










this was 5 seconds later:










a few minutes later:











valentine and tucker act like they remember him, is that possible after 5 weeks? he's twice the size and he didn't smell very good..


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

this was when he was still an itty bitty kitty:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ella,
I can't believe that little Cutie wasn't adopted! 
Sounds like he's home now though!
Congratulations
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

How did he not get snapped up earlier? Still others loss is your gain and MoE could not get a better home. Lovely the intros went off so well


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Congrats on your newish addition! I love love love that first picture with the two curious little faces peeking out from under the couch. So cute!


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Yay! Great pics!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

i woke up this morning feeling kind of overwhelmed, thinking "wow, i've got 5 cats now!" but others have far more than that and cope quite well. sasha is making sure moe knows my chest is her special napping spot! she makes sure my chin and nose stay squeaky clean, lol.
valentine surprised me the most. she is always the first to hiss and swipe at a newcomer (she never attacks though)and she has been totally fine. i'm just happy their is peace and harmony in the pride!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

what a doll! that is great news.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

this is my favorite picture of moe. this is the day he conquered the cat tree. he was so tired from climbing, he fell asleep in this position, lol! he fell asleep sitting up once and was swaying back and forth. I've got that on video. it was so adorable!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ella,
What an absolutely CUTE picture of Moe!
I don't think you have to worry...yet...
about the size of your 'Pride'! 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

What a sweetheart! I love Moe! :luv 

I'm so glad you brought him home.

Judy


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Was wondering what happened to him I remember you said something to him like "if you survive you can stay" or something along those lines. I guess the world was determined to make you keep your vow ellag


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

he still loves this cat tree, you can see how he's grown from the other cat tree picture!





































I found out this morning the little thief likes biscuits! he and sasha are playing together very well. tucker just kind of watches. sasha is HIS girl so he may be a bit jealous..


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Moe is gorgeous. It also sounds like you have a terrific partner who really likes cats as much as you do.


----------

